# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  سهمك يا محمد ابو غزاله سهم FDP  سهم الفواكه الطازجه  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## abooyaser

سهم لشركه من ديرة وسط الكاريبي "Cayman Islands " FDP  الدخول علي 33 --- ومن يحب ركوب الموجه يراقب السهم ويتوكل علي الله ونسأل الله له بالتوفيق --- لكن علي مسؤليته  وقف الخسارة 31 وممكن السهم يصلها ويرتد سعيا نحو الهدف لذا جهز سيوله لهذا الغرض  الهدف الأول 36 والثاني 40 ان شاء الله تتحقق الهدفين في ظرووووف السوق القاسيه وللقنوع الهدف الأول يكفي    السهم مجتاز الفلتر واليكم التتتتتتتشارت --- بالتوفيق دووووما مع عدم زج كامل السيوله من باب الإحتياط      اسبوعي :   سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## عياد

سهمك يابو ياسر روعة من الناحية الفنية حيث يظهر على الويكلي مثلث متماثل واذا استطاع السهم كسر الحد العلوي بحجم تداول عالي والاغلاق فوقه فان للسهم مستهدفات سعرية عالية ( المثلث من النماذج الاستمرارية )  :Good:  . بس مين محمد ابوغزالة  :016:   تقبل خالص تحياتي  محبك عيــاد

----------


## abooyaser

الجواااااااااااااااااب : علي الرابط التالي --  FDP: Profile for FRESH DEL MONTE PROD - Yahoo! Finance 
اخي عياااااااااااااد بالنسبه لاهداف السهم : شايف هدف ال ..... بيني وبينك التدبيله بس من حسبتها يا معلم .... لا تفكر كثيرا --- ان شاء الله نري الهدف القريب اولا لنطبق المعادله السحريه  
تذكر ان :        18.19 - 38.62 
ارقاااااام يحبها قلبك ههههههههههههههه 
سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## shamk

موفق يا بو ياسر   الله لا يحرمك أجر نفعة إخوانك

----------


## abooyaser

> موفق يا بو ياسر   الله لا يحرمك أجر نفعة إخوانك

 حيااااااااااااااااك الله  
وشرفني مروركم الكريم  
اداء السهم  
اغلاق سابق 33.81 
افتتاح السهم 34.82 
اعلي سعر اليوم 34.82 " نفس سعر افتتاح السهم يخوف نوعا ما " 
اقل سعر 33.13 " لم يصل الي نقطة الدخول "
اغلاق السهم يوم الثلاثاء علي 34.20 
واداء السهم بعد اغلاق السوق علي 33.92  
من المفضل انتظار السهم حول 33 وان شاء الله يحقق اهدافه -- السوق اليوم فوق 400 نقطة  
بداية خير للجميع ان شاءالله  
سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## عياد

اهلا يابو ياسر  السهم على الويكلي كون مثلث متماثل في نهاية الاتجاه الصاعد كما على الشارت في انتظار البريك اوت بفوليوم لمواصلة الصعود ولازم يكون البريك اوت سريعا لان السعر دخل في الثلث الاخير للمثلث وهو مايعني ان المثلث قد يفشل في حال التأخر في الكسر     خالص تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## abooyaser

> .   بس مين محمد ابوغزالة   تقبل خالص تحياتي   محبك عيــاد

 السهم بإذن الله رايح للهدف -- تذكر اخي عياد توصياتي : اسمنتيه " صبه " كونكيريت " يامعلم -- شووووف شغل الفواكه الطازجه في اعلي الصوره المرفقه --  بعد البحث وجدت المعلومات التاليه عن محمد ابو غزاله رجل اعمال ناجح ما شاء الله تبارك الله عليه وعلي اسرة ابو غزاله :   Mohammad Abu-Ghazaleh   Chairman of the Board, Director and Chief Executive Officer  ... Mohammad Abu-Ghazaleh - Chairman of the Board, Director and Chief Executive Officer. Mr. Abu-Ghazaleh has served as our Chairman of the Board of Directors and Chief Executive Officer since December 1996. He is also the Chairman and Chief Executive Officer of IAT Group Inc. Mr. Abu-Ghazaleh was President and Chief Executive Officer of United Trading Company from 1986 to 1996. Prior to that time, he was Managing Director of Metico from 1967 to 1986. Mr. Abu-Ghazaleh also serves on the Board of Directors of Jordan Kuwait Bank, International General Insurance Co. Ltd., Arab Pharmaceutical Manufacturing Company and Amwal Invest ... Mr. Mohammad Abu-Ghazaleh, Mr. Amir Abu-Ghazaleh and Mr. Maher Abu-Ghazaleh are brothers and, together with other members of the Abu-Ghazaleh family, are shareholders of IAT Group, Inc., our principal shareholder

----------


## عياد

خلاص يابوغزالة وقعت في ايد ابو ياسر  :Big Grin:  . بس منتجات الشركة شكلها رائعة يابوياسر والله خوش فاكهه ( ماركة ديلمونت  :Good: )   بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  تقبل تحياتي

----------


## abooyaser

اعلي سعر اليوم 35.14  هل نري السهم غدا محققا هدف 36 --- ان شاء الله  
سلالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## abooyaser

تحقق الهدف الأول اليوم -- مبروووووووووووووك لمن ركب الموجه ومشي مع السهم  
-- المدي اليومي اليوم الخميس -- 
34.43 - 36.00 
الوش من الوش ابيزززز " الوجه من الوجه ابيض " 
سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## المغامرة

الف شكر.......والله  علي فكره الحمدالله دخلت فيه  وطلعت   علي الهدف الاول  
الف شكر 
تحياتي

----------


## عياد

ماشاء الله ألف ألف مبروك على تحقيق هدفك يابوياسر وبالتوفيق دائما ، بالمناسبة فان اختيار السهم مرة أخرى وتحليله تأكيد من الاخت المغامرة دون قصد على جمال وحلاوة اسهمك  :Good:   الله يرزقك ويوسع من رزقك ويرزق منك يارب   تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## abooyaser

> ماشاء الله ألف ألف مبروك على تحقيق هدفك يابوياسر وبالتوفيق دائما ، بالمناسبة فان اختيار السهم مرة أخرى وتحليله تأكيد من الاخت المغامرة دون قصد على جمال وحلاوة اسهمك    الله يرزقك ويوسع من رزقك     تقبل خالص تحياتي

  
اخي عياد : هنا سهم الفواكه -- ويازين الفواكهه مهما تشكلت  -- فاهم قصدك عدل ومبرووووووووووووووك للمغامره وتستاهل كل خير  
لابد من متابعك حاليا هل سيصل السهم لل 40 ونطبق المعادله السحريه ام لا -- هذا ما ستكشفه الأيام القادمه  
سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## najem

ماشاء الله عليك يا أبو ياسر...مواضيعك مثال عن الاحترافية في الأسهم :015:

----------


## faissal

ماشاء الله الله يزيد ويبارك

----------


## abooyaser

حيااااااااااااااااااكم الله وشرفني مروركم -- ان شاء الله يعطي السهم زياده للهدف الثاني اهم شيء بقاؤه فوق 36 لمده يومييين متتاليين  
نتابع سويا مع سهم الفواكهه -- والقادم احلي  
سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## abooyaser

اغلاق علي 36.90 هل سنري اختراق للهاي السنوي خلال هذا الأسبوع -- اخي عياد جهز التحليل 
وبأجهز المسطرة والقلم  
سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## abooyaser

اغلاق السهم علي 37.61 هل سيخترق اعلي سعر سنوي  
ان شاء الله وتغرد الطيوووووووووووووووووووووور 
سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## abooyaser

> اغلاق السهم علي 37.61 هل سيخترق اعلي سعر سنوي  
> ان شاء الله وتغرد الطيوووووووووووووووووووووور 
> سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام

  
الهاي اليوم 38.84 
سلالالالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## abooyaser

اعلي سعر اليوم 39.75 واغلاق ايجابي علي 39.20 ----- قريب من الهدف الثاني 40 
سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## عياد

> اعلي سعر اليوم 39.75 واغلاق ايجابي علي 39.20 ----- قريب من الهدف الثاني 40 
> سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالام

 مبروك يابو ياسر  تراجع السهم اليوم من اعلى مستوى 39.72$ ويتوقع ان يستمر التراجع قليلا لاختبار مستوى الدعم الجيد عند 38$ قبل ان يعاود صعوده نحو الهدف الثاني    خالص تحياتي

----------


## abooyaser

> سهم لشركه من ديرة وسط الكاريبي "Cayman Islands " FDP  الدخول علي 33 --- ومن يحب ركوب الموجه يراقب السهم ويتوكل علي الله ونسأل الله له بالتوفيق --- لكن علي مسؤليته  وقف الخسارة 31 وممكن السهم يصلها ويرتد سعيا نحو الهدف لذا جهز سيوله لهذا الغرض  الهدف الأول 36 والثاني 40 ان شاء الله تتحقق الهدفين في ظرووووف السوق القاسيه وللقنوع الهدف الأول يكفي   السهم مجتاز الفلتر واليكم التتتتتتتشارت --- بالتوفيق دووووما مع عدم زج كامل السيوله من باب الإحتياط      اسبوعي :    سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام

  
هل سيتكرررر السيناريو مبدئيا الهدف 35 بشرط اغلاق السهم فوق 31.5 واغلاق السهم فوق 35 يهدف به الي 40 ان شاء الله  
سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## عياد

أهلا حبيبي أبوياسر ان شاء الله يتكرر السيناريو ولكن يعيقه توقعات المحللين والخبراء بتراجع الارباح ومشاكل الزراعة حول العالم وهو مادفع السهم للهبوط  . السهم اعلن ارباح الربع الأول بارتفاع الارباح بمقدار 7% بسبب ارتفاع مبيعات الموز الا ان اسعار الموز ارتفعت بحدة نتيجة الطلب المتزايد وايضا نتيجة لقلة المعروض من الموز بسبب سوء الطقس في الولايات المتحدة 
.
السهم أخذ داون جريد من ( BUY) الى ( HOLD) بسبب مشاكل الانتاج الزراعي في انحاء مختلفة من العالم والتوقعات بتراجع الارباح في الربع الثاني  تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------

